# A question for you big chefs



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

Im a guy, 26. I'm in school and managing fast food. Eager to get into a kitchen and was wondering. Should I shave my arms? Thanks for your attention.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh.....no? 

Are we talking normal hairy, or Robin Williams hairy? 

Seriously, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

If you have to ask, I'd say yes.


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I say wax the hair off and post the video.


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

Im jewish hairy, but not like seriously hairy. I guess its not a big deal, just noticed alot of people (like on tv cooking shows) seem to have no hair on their arms but I dont have HD or anything like that. Plus some girls at work tell me to shave my arms but I think they are just messing with me. Thanks.


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

lol


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What the hell is Jewish hairy? ??????? ?Never heard of that nationality or relegion . Maybe the celebrity chefs on TV burned it off. I would not doubt it.

       Boy and I thought I heard it all .


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you shave your arms, be sure to shave our eyebrows as well. At my advanced age, I should probably shave my ears! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Dont worry, all the time on the line working a sautee station and it will be singed off before you know it.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

I am also Jewish hairy, but the grill and broiler took care of most of it.


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

see this is the kind of thread i was hoping i could (thumbs up) like on facebook but i don't see how to... too many friends would be rolling in the ailes here..

ahh! after you post it goes to FB =D nm...


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

people of the Jewish decent are all blood throught their mothers. Apparently the hairyness gene follows. Just trying to class up my game so I don't wind up cooking mush in a soup kitchen. You have all cleared this up nicely. I think.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to have what I thought were hairy arms but all of my time on the line has nicely taken care of that.  I'm fair skinned and dark haired and when I was younger I used to dread short sleeve weather as I was really self conscious over it. 

I feel the need to comment on the soup kitchen remark... currently I cook part time at a soup kitchen and there's no shame in it at all.  Those people need to eat too and there's lots of room for creativity.  It is definitely very different than working in a restaurant but still just as rewarding, if not more.


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

It sounds like a rewarding use of extra time and energy.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It is for sure and the clients really do appreciate what we serve them.  Today I strayed from the menu as we had a bunch of leftovers in the walk in, so I made sausage goulash and the clients just loved it.  In our weekly meeting it was brought up that I "use alot of vegetables" when I cook and the director wanted to know how the clients were receiving it and he was happy to hear the positive feedback.  Right now we have tons of fresh vegetables that have been donated and more come in each day so I'd rather use them up instead of letting them go bad.


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

soup kitchens. I always assumed that they are common and almost exclusively at churches and community centers. Is this true?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. It's all good. _*<< edited >>*_ .

I'm part of this:

 

I cook in soup kitchens, shelters and churches.

Call me when you get invited to cook at the White House. * I have been invited.*


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Mustaroad said:


> soup kitchens. I always assumed that they are common and almost exclusively at churches and community centers. Is this true?


I don't know about everywhere but here in Hamilton most of them are affillated with a religious organization. I cook here http://www.wesleyurbanministries.com/index.php and we're affiliated with the United Church of Canada. We have one paid staff person in the kitchen and volunteers fill the other gaps. Some days we don't have a breakfast volunteer so the minister will help serve and one of the front line staff will help as well.


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

How else will you know if your knives are sharp?


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

My knives cant cut hair. but some day Ill forge a blade in the fires of little caesars that will. And I'll call it Excalliber! oh, if your serious i guess just by looking at it.


----------



## snklee (May 3, 2011)

seriously, the more u shave, the more it grows. and be ware of fire, it may burn ur arm hair..... I experienced before....


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

thanks for the heads up. im glad i didnt rush into  it. didnt mean to offend anybody, just a bgit new to the scene.


----------

